# PT Player DA



## pitchcrazy (Sep 18, 2019)

what are the rules for PT DA players?  Can you play HS or on your other club teams?


----------



## lbgrob (Sep 18, 2019)

Yes, from what I have seen, pt players play on their other club team and will be given PT status to play on the DA team.  They usually practice with their normal team and could also practice with the DA team.  They also can play High School unlike full time DA players.


----------



## pitchcrazy (Sep 18, 2019)

lbgrob said:


> Yes, from what I have seen, pt players play on their other club team and will be given PT status to play on the DA team.  They usually practice with their normal team and could also practice with the DA team.  They also can play High School unlike full time DA players.


thank you


----------



## Dargle (Sep 18, 2019)

The interesting thing about the PT status is that it seems to be a penalty for the honest DA.  If a player is designated as PT, it's easy for USSDA to monitor that they don't play more than the max number of DA games while still playing club games.  If, by contrast, a player is listed as FT, no one in DA is really checking up to make sure the player isn't playing club games too when they don't conflict with the DA games.  There are definitely FT players who are double dipping, seemingly without consequence.  It's often why some top-level club teams have anomalous results week-to-week.  It depends upon whether their DA players are playing with them that game.  Whether the DA club's leadership and coaches know about the extra play is not clear, but it's not exactly a well-kept secret among the kids or parents.


----------



## pitchcrazy (Sep 18, 2019)

Dargle said:


> The interesting thing about the PT status is that it seems to be a penalty for the honest DA.  If a player is designated as PT, it's easy for USSDA to monitor that they don't play more than the max number of DA games while still playing club games.  If, by contrast, a player is listed as FT, no one in DA is really checking up to make sure the player isn't playing club games too when they don't conflict with the DA games.  There are definitely FT players who are double dipping, seemingly without consequence.  It's often why some top-level club teams have anomalous results week-to-week.  It depends upon whether their DA players are playing with them that game.  Whether the DA club's leadership and coaches know about the extra play is not clear, but it's not exactly a well-kept secret among the kids or parents.


I definitely see this.  Thanks for the info.  It's a sucks for teams that play by the rules!


----------



## timbuck (Sep 18, 2019)

Are PT players coming from the DPL league?


----------



## RedDevilDad (Sep 18, 2019)

pitchcrazy said:


> what are the rules for PT DA players?  Can you play HS or on your other club teams?





			
				 "US Soccer" said:
			
		

> D. Part-Time Players
> 
> Clubs may add up to an average of 10 Part-Time (PT) Players, averaged across all club’s age groups (U-13 through U-18/19), which will count against roster totals, according to the Part Time Player Policy. The 2019- 2020 policy is available at http://www.ussoccerda.com/administrative_resources.
> 
> ...


From Rules and Regulations: http://www.ussoccerda.com/doclib/2019-20 DEVELOPMENT ACADEMY RULES AND REGULATIONS.pdf



timbuck said:


> Are PT players coming from the DPL league?


I'm seeing a lot of clubs are putting PT players on NPL teams... DA games are 99% Saturdays and NPL games are Sundays so it works...  Once the player hits 12, they are done but the NPL season will be done long before that.


----------



## focomoso (Sep 18, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Are PT players coming from the DPL league?


Not necessarily. They can come from any team and some larger clubs use the PT system to allow kids who play for affiliates and don't live near the DA's location to get some top level playing time.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Sep 18, 2019)

focomoso said:


> Not necessarily. They can come from any team and some larger clubs use the PT system to allow kids who play for affiliates and don't live near the DA's location to get some top level playing time.


Must be an affiliate club. Surf can’t register a Celtic player.  For example.
But Pats Redlands can be a PT player for Pats DA


----------



## pitchcrazy (Sep 19, 2019)

pitchcrazy said:


> I definitely see this.  Thanks for the info.  It's a sucks for teams that play by the rules!


no


----------



## RedDevilDad (Sep 19, 2019)

pitchcrazy said:


> no


Good talk. lol. 
Hahaha...


----------



## pitchcrazy (Sep 19, 2019)

RedDevilDad said:


> Good talk. lol.
> Hahaha...


sorry, i responded to the wrong person.  thanks for the rules link, that was very helpful.


----------



## pitchcrazy (Sep 19, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Are PT players coming from the DPL league?


no


----------



## RedDevilDad (Sep 19, 2019)

pitchcrazy said:


> sorry, i responded to the wrong person.  thanks for the rules link, that was very helpful.


All good, I was just messing.


----------

